# mop ve paspas



## mlle.butterfly

Merhaba,

"_Mop ve paspasların kullanım talimatları_" derken, "_Instructions for use of mops and mats_" diye çevirmek geliyor içimden ancak, kastedilen "_paspas_" yerleri silmek için kullanılan paspas olduğunu ve "_mat_"in daha çok "(kapı önlerine konulan) yer paspası" anlamına geldiğini göz önünde bulundurunca, "_mat_" in buraya uygun olup olamayacağına karar veremedim.
Diğer yandan, Türkiye'de "_mop_" kelimesi daha çok alışveriş merkezi vb. yerlerde kuru temizlik için kullanılan büyük boyutlu yer silme aletleri için kullanılıyor. Islak temizlik için kullanılan aletlere "_paspas_" deniliyor.
Kısacası "_paspas_" ıslak temizlik "_mop_" ise kuru temizlik (hatta paspas sonrası kurulama işi içi kullanılan) işi içi kullanılan aletler, en azından benim elimdeki metinde böyle.
Bunu çevirirken sadece "_Instructions for use of mops_" dersek "_mop ve paspaslar_" anlamını karşılar mı?
Ya da bu ki aleti İngilizce olarak nasıl birbirinden ayırabiliriz?


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Araştırmalarım sonucu bulduğum iki terim: "_wet mop_" ve "_dust mop_"
Sizce "mop ve paspaslar"ı anlam olarak karşılar mı?


----------



## spiraxo

_Mat_ kesinlikle olmaz. 
Talimatları görmeden ne kastedildiğini (ıslak, kuru) anlamak mümkün değil. Çünkü ıslak ve kuru mopların kullanım yöntemleri farklıdır. Talimatları ekleyebilir misiniz?


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Metin içinde paspas ve mop ayrımının en belirgin şekilde yapıldığı cümle şöyle:
"Yerleri paspasla sildikten sonra mopla kurulayın"
Şu linkte moplarla ilgili ayrıntılı bilgi yer alıyor:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mop
Ben paspası bu doğrultuda "wet mop", mopu ise "dust mop" olarak kullandım ancak "dry mop" daha uygun olabilir belki.


----------



## spiraxo

Floor mopping instructions


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Teşekkürler spiraxo ancak talimatlar yerin nasıl silineceğini değil mopların nasıl kullanılacağı (mopların ve paspasların kullanımı, temizlenmesi, dezenfeksiyonu vs.) ile ilgili, bu yüzden mop ve paspasın ayrı ayrı karşılıklarına ihtiyacım var


----------



## spiraxo

Türkçe sözcükleri unutun. Zemin temizliği için, işlev olarak, wet mop ve dust mop dışında mop çeşidi yoktur. Wet mop suyla yapılan temizliklerde kullanılır. Dust (veya dry) mop toz almak veya ıslak moptan sonra yeri kurulamak için kullanılır. Yine de daha kapsamlı bir cevap isterseniz talimatları ekleyin, mop veya paspas sözcüklerinin geçtiği bölümlere bakıp uygun sözcüğü seçelim. 

Mop ve paspas aynı şeydir. Türkçede yaygın "profesyonel" kullanım, kuru mop ve ıslak moptur. Paspas sözcüğü genellikle ıslak temizlik için kullanılır.


----------



## spiraxo

mlle.butterfly said:


> ... Bunu çevirirken sadece "_Instructions for use of mops_" dersek "_mop ve paspaslar_" anlamını karşılar mı?


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Çok teşekkürler yardımların için, seninle aynı fikirdeyim, emin olmak istemiştim


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"_Mop ve paspasların kullanım talimatları

Instructions on the usage of the cleaning equipment, mops and mats._


----------

